

Does your financial institution encrypt your passwords? Mine doesn’t. - Jemaclus
http://blog.brianseitel.com/2013/03/22/does-your-financial-institution-encrypt-your-passwords-mine-doesnt/

======
davidtgoldblatt
Charles Schwab (which, security practices aside, is a _fantastic_ place to
bank) doesn't (as far as I can tell) store your password unhashed.

However, they manage to make this irrelevant, because passwords are restricted
to between 6 and 8 characters and can contain only numbers or letters. I can
only hope the passwords are bcrypted to high heaven.

------
Hengjie
My bank also doesn't one-way hash my password. On occasion they turn their
computers around to me and show me my password at the counter. I suspect they
may be encrypting it in the storage medium and encrypts/decrypts on the fly.

PS One way hashing is different to encryption.

